# rougham hall, suffolk - August 2009



## erol4130 (Aug 17, 2009)

been a while since ive posted up here so i thought id chuck a few pics of a place just down the road from me up. used to go up here as a kid and thought id go back and see how it was doing a good 7 years on. 

i dont know too much about the history but i know that its currently owned by the agnew family and i believe that it was taken over by the army in ww2 as storage for important documents (hence the safe) for nearby rougham airfield. this was then hit by a stray 2000lb german bomb destined for the airfield headquarters just up the road. the bomb hit in the courtyard, obliterated the foundations and caused major ruptures throughout the building, rendering it "useless". the clock tower still stands but its part of a house that lies directly behind the hall now.
this is how its sat for 65 odd years. found a couple of old pictures of when it was still standing so i will chuck them up aswell.
please excuse the quality and over/under exposure of the shots, ive only had a dslr for just over a week and im still learning and i left my tripod at home but i thought id chuck some pics up anyway.

how it looked in years gone by:







and how it looks now:





























































cheers for looking 

erol


----------



## Krypton (Aug 17, 2009)

I love how nature is slowy taking it over. I wish we had somewhere like that close to me.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like a great place for a relaxed explore. Fabulous building and lots of nice details. 
Love the quirky clock tower.


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 17, 2009)

it is foxy, u go pretty much un-noticed aslong as u dont go banging about and shouting, i know the bloke that owns the house with the clocktower and the ruins, my dad works for him occasionally. if the a14 wasnt so close it would be even better. if ur ever down this way tho check it out. small but fun explore


----------



## HypoBoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Is there much of the bomb store left in the woods nearby these day?


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah its still there but its not very exciting. just looks like a big anderson shelter i thought


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Aug 17, 2009)

Wouldn't mind having a snout around there myself, looks like a great place to spend a few hours snapping!!

Thanks for sharing!

NB


----------



## wagg20 (Aug 17, 2009)

Took some shots of this place about 3 years ago erol; got permission from the gamekeeper.
He put me in touch with a local historian by the name of Phil Sage who lived in the village (not sure if he is still around) - he gave me about half a dozen cuttings (some original) featuring photographs of the hall along with the landed gentry/staff taken between 1910 upto the 1980's. Amazing ruin.


----------



## Dab (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the second historic cutting. Good work on creditting where it came from.


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry dab i didnt realise. edited, u know sir john?


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 23, 2009)

apologies again tho. didnt mean to steal ur work but i thought it was public because i saw the same cutting at rougham museum. but great work on the website. ive learnt alot about the area thanks to u and i dont wanna get off on a bad start


----------

